# Turning on Airplane Mode when you get a ping you don’t want.



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

I know most people say that AR doesn’t matter but I hate the nastygrams I get. If you get a ping that’s too far away you can turn on airplane mode and you’ll lose connection and your AR will stay the same since Lyft doesn’t “punish” you for missed pings where you lost connection. I’ve done this a lot lately whenever I have Lyft XL switched on and I get pings 20 minutes away. 

My question is, would Lyft be on to something like this? Is there anyway for them to know you’re just turning on airplane mode in order not to accept the calls? And would that deception cause you to get deactivated? 

And it doesn’t work on Uber by the way since they don’t take into account bad reception anyway as far as I know.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

yes there was an article from lyft that was sent out to us. ill break it down to a few works what it said. lyft said stop clicking on airplane mode. they already know. every try wrapping you phone with tin foil? it WILL block that signals. shhh i never told you . lol. you can wrap a box with tin foil and when you get that ping throw it into that box. seen it done. lost signal! ow no you cant accept that lose money ping what will you do?


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

A while ago I posted about one method that Lyft uses to detect airplane mode lapse avoidance:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/can-you-get-deactivated-for-this.181872/#post-2708989

If you do the airplane mode thing, simply erase the Lyft driver app data before you turn off airplane mode. On Android in settings you can clear storage for an app. Ununstalling and reinstalling works too. Neither method is easy but both get it done.


----------



## superman659 (Sep 27, 2016)

How do you clear cache/data on an iphone?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Are you sure you are talking about acceptance rate? Cause the messages they send me about acceptance rate does not interpret to me as NASTYGRAM or offensive in anyway or threatening like YOU WILL BE DEACTIVATED IF THIS.CONTINUES.

I think if you interpret that as nasty or offensive you must go nuts and buy 50guns and build a panic room if you ever got a subpoena


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

superman659 said:


> How do you clear cache/data on an iphone?


1) Press and hold down the side button until the "slide to power off" appears on the screen, then release the side button.
2) Do not slide the power off. Instead, press and hold down the home button. After about 5 seconds, the screen will flash and return to normal, clearing cache/data during the process.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Yes. Don’t do that. You would be much better off having a low AR.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I think with newer phones they can detect airplane mode easier and will be accused of cherry picking and GPS spoofing so I would recommend not using airplane mode at all


----------



## William Fenton (Jan 1, 2018)

A couple of random thoughts. For lux, aren't a lot of your rides going to be longer pickups? Aren't most going to be more than a short ride? Why would you not go get them?

Why do drivers keep looking for reasons not to give a ride. Yes, the short rides are not fun but they all average out. If you don't want to drive just stop logging in.


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

William Fenton said:


> A couple of random thoughts. For lux, aren't a lot of your rides going to be longer pickups? Aren't most going to be more than a short ride? Why would you not go get them?
> 
> Why do drivers keep looking for reasons not to give a ride. Yes, the short rides are not fun but they all average out. If you don't want to drive just stop logging in.


I take Lux, Lux Black, and Lux SUV no matter the rating or distance since the payout is worth it even on short rides.

lux (premier) is usually no more than 5 minutes away since everyone who has select also has lyft Lux. Tons of cars, but a tiny market for it.

Lux black and Lux SUV are usually 5-10 mins away or less, again the payout is worth iteven if it was a minimum fare.

The problem is Lyft XL calls are often 15-20 mins away, sometimes they'll go 1.5 miles and I get a whopping $4.50 out of it. That's financial suicide. I turn on XL sometimes when it's really slow or I end up in remote areas or suburbs. But I'm not driving 20 mins to pick up anyone for those prices. Give me a ping that's 5 minutes away and I'll accept it. I once had one that was 21 miles away, do you think that's reasonable?

The only pings I reject are XL pings, all the other ones are an auto accept.


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> I take Lux, Lux Black, and Lux SUV no matter the rating or distance since the payout is worth it even on short rides.
> 
> lux (premier) is usually no more than 5 minutes away since everyone who has select also has lyft Lux. Tons of cars, but a tiny market for it.
> 
> ...


Are you registered in LA or OC?

I'm trying to figure out why only some drivers have the new vehicle class switches


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

LoveBC said:


> Are you registered in LA or OC?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out why only some drivers have the new vehicle class switches


L.A. Actually I should have mentioned that I don't have them separately yet like Samsung users. Most of the time I'm on Lux Black/Lux Suv only so can't get premier pings. I turn it on sometimes when I get desperate and get flooded with XL pings. Can't wait for this update to roll in, doing my head in.


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> L.A. Actually I should have mentioned that I don't have them separately yet like Samsung users. Most of the time I'm on Lux Black/Lux Suv only so can't get premier pings. I turn it on sometimes when I get desperate and get flooded with XL pings. Can't wait for this update to roll in, doing my head in.


I know an iPhone user that just got the switches. Would love to know the damn secret.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

superman659 said:


> How do you clear cache/data on an iphone?


I don't know how to explicitly clear data on an iOS app other than simply uninstalling it. Of course you will have to reinstall the app afterwards. And no matter what you will have to log back into your driver account, even if you don't uninstall.

Don't screw up deleting (clearing) the app data! *You will know you successfully cleared data on the lyft driver app if you are not logged in when you launch it.*

This method is slow and annoying but it is reliable. God help save the sanity of whomever uses it to skip requests one after another..


----------



## Greenie (Jan 26, 2016)

This used to be a good trick but it’s not that great anymore bc Lyft knows exactly what you’re doing. After 2nd attempt, they’ll hit you’re AR with a message and if you do it again, they retroactively hit your AR. You need to clear your cache on your phone so that they can’t track it back, not possible with iPhone but easily done on android.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

William Fenton said:


> A couple of random thoughts. For lux, aren't a lot of your rides going to be longer pickups? Aren't most going to be more than a short ride? Why would you not go get them?
> 
> Why do drivers keep looking for reasons not to give a ride. Yes, the short rides are not fun but they all average out. If you don't want to drive just stop logging in.


Yeah... or you can just filter out the crap rides and have an even better higher average earnings per mile. Why don't drivers understand this extremely simple point?


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

heynow321 said:


> Yeah... or you can just filter out the crap rides and have an even better higher average earnings per mile. Why don't drivers understand this extremely simple point?


How do you filter crap rides?

There's no filter on the app, where you can stop receiving pings 15+ minutes away.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hitchhiker said:


> How do you filter crap rides?
> 
> There's no filter on the app, where you can stop receiving pings 15+ minutes away.


It's a manual filter. You don't let your finger touch the screen


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

Many drivers are trying to complete a weekly ride challenge bonus of 87+ rides.

I find it counter productive to cherry pick rides 5 mins away & less. With the lost time waiting around for these short pick ups, there’s no way you complete the weekly bonus. Unless you drive long hours. My bonus is completed in 35 hours or less.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Driving for bonuses is a fools errand


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

heynow321 said:


> Driving for bonuses is a fools errand


I would drive 35/hrs wk anyway, bonus or not. So how exactly is collecting an extra $130 for driving my normal hours foolish?

Lyft's weekly bonus more than covers my gas. Apparently you don't get free gas from Lyft, like I do.

Bonuses are the reason I stopped driving for Uber several months ago. Uber's Quest & streak bonus are crap compared to Lyft's bonus.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I agree that if you can feasibly make the extra money from the bonus then you're no fool. The bonuses sadly are one of the only ways to recoup getting hustled by the app for your money other than longhauling and shuffling. 

Just need a good area to make the bonus worth it. You dont want to be in an area with long waits/drive times for pick ups if you're trying to get a bonus. If you're killing up all your free time and spending the entire weekend sitting in a car seat to just get a bonus then that's when it gets to not worth it territory.


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> Just need a good area to make the bonus worth it.


Yep, Trenton is a good area to complete bonus in 35 hours or less.

City type environment, bunch of poor people without cars/drivers license.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Gtown Driver said:


> The bonuses sadly are one of the only ways to recoup getting hustled by the app for your money other than longhauling and shuffling.


You can Longhaul Lyft just as easily as Uber.

It's a little easier putting them in the negative too...


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Somehow I don't believe a 28 minute Lyft pickup to wal mart is going to be anything other than minimum fare.


----------

